# Good how to make roads, RR crossings, sidewalks tutorial



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Found this on youtube.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MryNS6Jgsv8&feature=related


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Very nice,Thank you.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Some good tips in there ... nice WS vid.

TJ


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

WS does a great job on "how-to-do's". The little book they sell is also a great resource.


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

I learned something, an easier way than what I've been doing, but I have to say that the double yellow lines were not what was used until the 70's. I've seen several model railroads modeled during the transition era with such yellow lines. I was a teenager in the 50's and a country kid. The only lines even on major roads and highways were white middle lines only, none on the shoulder or sides or the roads. The single solid white line roads would have a broken line that was passing zones. The major highways had white double lines with one line broken on one side or the other for the passing zones and again there were no lines on the shoulder's of the roadway's. Heck most country roads were still dirt and a number of roads here in West Virginia are still dirt back up in the mountains. Some of these roads still have wood posts with cable for guardrails. Thought I'd chime in here! Nice job otherwise on the video, just saw the cars and trucks from the 1940's-1950's on the roads in the video with yellow lines, didn't happen during that time period until the 70's. Jim


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree and remember West Virginia did not mark their roads the same as Ohihio used a white center line with a yellow on the side for no passing.If no passing for either side,yellow on both sides of the white center line.I also remember that the center line was not a broken line,I remember asking in W.VA. in the 1950s why they didn't use yellow like Ohio and was told that it was to save money.


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

One more thing back in the transition era for road building was oil and stone on most major roads during that time and the color after traffic and weather "seasoned" it was light to medium gray. Yup I can still hear the stone hitting the fenders and running boards by the tires kicking it up and smell the fresh tar oil. Jim

I was born and raised in New Jersey during the transition era and that's what it was like forgot to mention that but moved to West Virginia later in life, but vacationed here as a youngster! Like the song says "Almost Heaven".


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

nice video! i'll have to finish watching it later tonight.


----------

